# Anyone put LED's in the dash lights?



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I ordered some red 194 LED's gonna put them in my 70 dash. Ill post pics when they get here and installed.

If you done LED's to yours. Lets see it!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm scared.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

What are you scared of Rukee? 

I chose red because red is easier on the eyes while still being bright. The white/blue ones are sometimes so bright they are hard on the eyes and make it hard to see out the window at night. My wifes G6 has red backlit gauges and I like them. This might not turn out exactly how Im hoping but for the $9 I spent, its worth a shot while I got alot of my under dash torn out.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

OrbitOrange said:


> I ordered some red 194 LED's gonna put them in my 70 dash. Ill post pics when they get here and installed.
> 
> If you done LED's to yours. Lets see it!


Do you have to do any mods to get them to work or is it just install the bulbs and good to go? I have my dash out also and was wondering how this might look.

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

joedee said:


> Do you have to do any mods to get them to work or is it just install the bulbs and good to go? I have my dash out also and was wondering how this might look.
> 
> Thank you,
> Joe


Just install. You just have to get the polarity correct on LEDs from what I read. So If it dont work, just take the bulb out flip it put it back in.


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

Sounds cool. Let us know how it looks when you're finished.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

HaloPlayer said:


> Sounds cool. Let us know how it looks when you're finished.


Did not turn out how I hoped. Not really brighter, just red now. Maybe if I had took the cluster apart and painted the inside flat white I would have had better results. However my aftermarket fuel level gauge came out with great results.

Think I am just going to save up and put some speedhut gauges in and get rid of the stockers.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have led's on my 70 nova. you sure have to make some minor modifications such as flahers, relays, etc since the impedance of led's is slightly difference that standard bulbs.
What I am doing on my 69 lemans is that I am going all digital on the dash.

Intellitronix Corp.

Since 69 Lemans is limited to gauges on the dash I also decided to install a pod for additional gauges.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

chui1980 said:


> I have led's on my 70 nova. you sure have to make some minor modifications such as flahers, relays, etc since the impedance of led's is slightly difference that standard bulbs.
> What I am doing on my 69 lemans is that I am going all digital on the dash.
> 
> Intellitronix Corp.
> ...


Chui, make sure you make a thread about it cause Id be interested in see how that goes. I have a 69 dash in my car. I was thinking about using the speedhut gauges.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes I will I am working on it as we speak. I have pictures of the dash removed. I am just waiting on some parts from OPGI.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok so Finally I am able to post some progress on my 69 Lemans. I removed the entire cluster with dash and installed new digital Intellitronix Gauges. I love the look and it is programable. Lets take a look.



What I did was removed the entire backing of the cluster and blueprint a new backing with 1/4 plywood so that I can know how they would fit and ensure center spots. Now I have to send this to a plexiglass expert and cut to fit my template. Top left is oil, bottom left is water, bottom left dash is tach, center is battery (temporary since i am waiting on fuel gauge), right dash is speedometer. does anyone has any idea on how I should arrange this? I figure small gauge center and both big ones side by side.
I will also put air/fuel and battery on dash right side..
I also removed the back seat. Take a look.
I hope is a quick fix.


keep the comments comming


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*My eyes!!!*

The only real way to test the luminosity of those LEDs is to hacksaw your roof off and see if you can still see them outside in the sunshine. :lol:


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

looks good! got pics on how your template looks and how you got them in there?


as for that floor. I had the same issue with mine. I installed an entire panel under the rear seat. Looking back. I might have just used some patches. Back then I thought I had to do everything "perfect" though. The panel isnt that expensive it was just alot of work cutting it out and welding the new one in. And I used a rotisserie !


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

gjones said:


> The only real way to test the luminosity of those LEDs is to hacksaw your roof off and see if you can still see them outside in the sunshine. :lol:


 are you for real? dont you have any manners? Unless you was playing what was that supposed to mean?
who cares about luminosity! They are supper bright. We had 95 degrees here in jersey today. Just imagine how much daylight we had


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

chui1980 said:


> are you for real? dont you have any manners? Unless you was playing what was that supposed to mean?
> who cares about luminosity! They are supper bright. We had 95 degrees here in jersey today. Just imagine how much daylight we had


I think he was being sarcastic. In other words, "yeah those are plenty bright enough" !
:cheers


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*My bad...*

Hey Chui1980, I wasn't trying to be offensive. I really think those look fantastic! I've seen those kind of gauges in person, and really love the looks, especially those running up the pillar. Don't recall ever seeing them like that before! Very tight! It looks the way we imagined car dashboards would look in the future (forty years ago). Lo and behold: there it is! I realize how much work is involved with the wiring harnesses and pulling the dash and all, no less the rad modifications and incredible work that you've done to yours. That kind of stuff is no "walk in the park", as they say. And I was being sarcastic, but only in the fact that I had just finished responding to a post, and was complaining about not being able to see my radio display when the convertible roof was down. Different kind of diffusion altogether. Absolutely no comparison between the two. My humblest apologies. g. P.S. As far as hacksawing your roof off: probably not a great idea. :lol:


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

lol I figure all that. I was just complaining about having to do all that work so that you can see the lights brighter. I already went thru lots of heavy work just to get to this point. Dont worry about the comment. I took it more like politics as usual. Haha


----------

